# Inside Smoking Availability - nearby Dubai Marina



## Zaugna (Mar 17, 2015)

Folks!

Unlike many other people, I'm actually looking for places where I can smoke indoors, or where there's Shisha provided indoors. I'm expecting to get a couple of condescending replies (hehe), but I would very much appreciate if you could recommend a couple of places for this

- Should be "smokeable" inside
- Cafe, shisha and pubs are preferred
- Preferably in Marina & JBR, but nearby areas are welcomed as well

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Reem Al Bawadi (just okay, but their special shisha is not worth it anyway), Grand Abu Shakra (really great shisha, especially grape-mint), Mawlawiyah Lounge (Marina promenade, very good shisha), TcheTche (Marina & JBR both have indoor smoking, excellent shisha - they use different than Al Fakher tobacco, which most cafes use), Al Hamidieh (very good shisha), City Port Cafe (I was not impressed despite they changed my head for free after I couldn't get hold of charcoal guy).


----------



## JayDeliwala (Jun 25, 2015)

Zaugna said:


> Folks!
> 
> Unlike many other people, I'm actually looking for places where I can smoke indoors, or where there's Shisha provided indoors. I'm expecting to get a couple of condescending replies (hehe), but I would very much appreciate if you could recommend a couple of places for this
> 
> ...


Go to a place called Bertin Restaurant on SZR close to Jumeirah.

The shisha is amazing. No parking problems and service is nice.

The ambience is nice, however, there's no alcohol.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Fume in Pier 7


----------

